# greyish algae bloom



## Magoo (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been dealing with an algae bloom for about seven days now. I was wondering whats the longest that this could go on for? 

Jeff


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

That depends on many things:

Size of tank
Amount of light
CO2?
Plant density?
fertilization routine?
Description of algae...

etc...

If you give us some more info on the above, we'd be better positioned to give some answers.

And welcome to APC!


----------



## Magoo (Mar 1, 2006)

First off, thanks for the welcome!!! Now about the tank.

50 Gallon
3.8 wpg compact flourescent
DIY co2 (20-30 ppm) Pressurized coming in about two weeks :dance: 
I fertilize using EI but check nitrates and phosphates weekly
The algae looks like little grey specs of debree

I actually thought that it was debree at first but I vaccumed the tank well and it is still lingering. I also do 50-60% water changes weekly. I have an eheim 2224 filter and a 175 GPH powerhead with sponge filter. There are about 15 red platties, 10 Cardinal tetras, 3 Albino Cory's and 2 Clown Loaches. The tank is four weeks new and growing great with good plant density. Here is a pic.









Thanks for your help :loco: 
Jeff


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Must have missed your response!

How are you dosing NO3 and PO4? and how much?

Nice tank...


----------



## Magoo (Mar 1, 2006)

I dose using dry ferts from greg watson's site. I shoot for 15-20 ppm of nitrate and about 2 ppm phosphate. The algae lessens after a major water change but intensifies as the week goes on.

I think the tank needs a major aquascape change but I am waiting until at least 8 weeks in. plus co2 tanks and a 20-24" piece of driftwood will be in by the end of the week!! (I'm just too excited)

Jeff


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I think the pressurized CO2 will help a lot. DIY CO2 on a 50g is tough to keep consistent and in the right range. And low/inconsistent CO2 is one of the major causes of algae in well lit tanks.

Are you dosing micros (Iron and traces)? How long are you keeping the lights on for?

Other than that, your tank is still pretty new. Give it another couple of weeks with the pressurized CO2 and as it matures and as long as you give the plants sufficient nutrients the algae may go away by itself.


----------

